# Wolfe Rub



## LarryWolfe (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I was trying to avoid this.........but Wolfe Rub is now closed for business.  I took on a new position in August and between that, my 4 hour commute and my family, I just don't have time to run a business any longer.  

This is hard for me to do, because I have a very very loyal group of customers that was rapidly growing everyday from around the world.  Most of these customers began as customers, but over the year have become friends....... good friends.  I feel as though I'm letting you all down, but it was just the right time for me to get out.  

I have been in contact with a couple other rub companies to purchase the Wolfe Rub Recipes in an attempt to keep the recipes in production, (under their own marketing label).  This would increase their current product line and sales with these proven products.  It would also keep the rubs many of you have been using for years in production, although under a new name.  But, so far this has not worked.  

I have been contacted by an individual who wants to purchase one recipe just for his personal use and would sign all the necessary documentation to prevent him from sharing or marketing etc.  This could be an option as well, but I am not sure.....

If anyone is interested in either purchasing all of the Wolfe Rub BBQ Seasoning recipes to market under their own brand name or purchase for individual 'personal' use please e-mail me at bigdaddyskins56 at gmail dot com .  Any reasonable offer will be considered.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 6, 2009)

Too bad Larry, sorry to hear.

Pigs


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 6, 2009)

Double damit Boy!!!

You got any left???

I'll take a case


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 6, 2009)

JFC....what the hell am I going to do without my Wolfe Wings now?  Especially my mother who with her thick Greek accent in broken English asks me every now and then, "ELLEN!!!! when you make me those weengs???"

Ration control... *sigh*


----------



## Unity (Mar 6, 2009)

Super bummer, Larry. Is it really necessary for you to sleep at night?

Jody and I are big fans of Wolfe Rub, especially WRB. We'll sure miss it when our supply runs out. 

Best wishes in the new job. 

--John
(If nothing else, go back into production when you retire!   )


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 6, 2009)

now hold on, this ain't over yet....Wolfe rub sales account for
thousands of dollars a year....someone out there who has a little
time could probably use the extra money.  Let's hope someone
steps up.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 6, 2009)

Sniff....     

(as Scotty plays Amazing Grace on the bagpipes)


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 6, 2009)

What's the going price for a BBQ Rub Recipe these days, anybody know?


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 6, 2009)

Sad news Larry.
I hope someone picks up where you left off. WR is good stuff.


----------



## Toby Keil (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh man this is truly a sad day, so sorry Larry. Thank goodness I still have a small supply left, now I'll need to use it sparingly.


----------



## bigwheel (Mar 6, 2009)

Well think I got half a bottle sitting around here somewhere. I may just hang on to it and sell it on eBay as a collectors item in a few years. Sorta like billy beer. Sorry to hear the sad news. Congrats on the new position. All I ever had was jobs   

bigwheel


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Mar 6, 2009)

Sure, just what this country needs........more bad news!       Sorry to hear that Larry but I hope this gives you more time to spend with your family.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 6, 2009)

Sorry to here that Larry.   If you start to get too down,   just look at Nicks avatar and go to your Happy Place.


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 6, 2009)

Just a thought, what if we all pitched in to buy the recipes and who ever pony up for the "Wolf Rub Club" Gets a PM with the recipes.

Pigs


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 6, 2009)

you might be onto somethin' Pig's


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 6, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> you might be onto somethin' Pig's


Think Griff would lend a hand with all the legal stuff. Right Griff?   No resale, no posting the recipe and all that jazz Just like some of lodges from the 50's and 60's. ya know like the Water Buffalo Lodge.   But seriously, It would get Larry max dough and would keep us all in Wolf Rub. I say we all band tougher and not loose this great product.

Pigs


----------



## Griff (Mar 6, 2009)

Well, I just got back from vacation in the nick of time. 

First, Larry this is indeed sad news. But you have your priorities in the right putting your family first. 

Pigs has a good idea. We could all sign something (that's lawyer talk for a contract) promising to keep a secret or pay liquadated damages; however Larry, you need to think about what a prospective purchaser might have to say about that. But I definately would like some way to imortalize and preserve the WRB recipe.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Mar 7, 2009)

I was just thinking about making an order to try it out......... I hope something works out.......


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 7, 2009)

I would be in for a group purchase.  Larry, I hope you really consider this.  I think it would be a real tribute to keep those recipe "at home".  This could actually bring a pretty nice windfall for you.  Do it via Pay pal and have Griff set something up online that we have to agree to.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Mar 7, 2009)

Uncle Bubba said:
			
		

> I would be in for a group purchase.  Larry, I hope you really consider this.  I think it would be a real tribute to keep those recipe "at home".  This could actually bring a pretty nice windfall for you.  Do it via Pay pal and have Griff set something up online that we have to agree to.



I don't understand what's being discussed.  If this is something that will benefit my customers, can someone explain this in the most elementary terms possible, because I'm slow...

Couldn't a rub company or even an individual legally add one ingredient to make it 'Their Brand' and sell it?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 7, 2009)

Just to make sure we are on the same page here.  Is this group purchase thing in terms of:

- a website would be set up where individuals could purchase the recipes at a determined price and then use on their own.  They would also have to sign some piece of legal paper saying that they would not sell these rubs for profit OR give them to any of their family, friends and neighbors...as that would detract from sales?

having a little more insight here than some of you regarding this situation...what kind of price are you thinking about in terms of a group buy...there might be a large discrepancy in amounts!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 7, 2009)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Just to make sure we are on the same page here.  Is this group purchase thing in terms of:
> 
> - a website would be set up where individuals could purchase the recipes at a determined price and then use on their own.  They would also have to sign some piece of legal paper saying that they would not sell these rubs for profit OR give them to any of their family, friends and neighbors...as that would detract from sales?
> 
> having a little more insight here than some of you regarding this situation...what kind of price are you thinking about in terms of a group buy...there might be a large discrepancy in amounts!



1st off I'm in!  Greg it could be somethin like this:
1 recipe= $25  or 1 =$50 
2recipes=$50  or 2 = $75
3 repies= $75  or 3 =$100

I think you should set up a poll thread & see if we have enough members that want in on the deal to mke it worthwhile to Larry


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 7, 2009)

OK break it down to a 3 year old.

I want the WRO recipe.
I'll give you my best blue Tonka truck.
All my friends will give their best blue Tonka trucks.
Larry rolls off with, say, XX amount of blue Tonkas.
We get the recipe.  Sign a legal document and do not share.
When I see something that hits the market that even remotely like WRO and I find out it was made by one of my "friends" or their friends...I get to smash their Lego city to obliteration.
I get to make WRO wings whenever I want.

Right?

Now, how much is that Tonka truck worth?


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 7, 2009)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":mvhy7esh]Just to make sure we are on the same page here.  Is this group purchase thing in terms of:
> 
> - a website would be set up where individuals could purchase the recipes at a determined price and then use on their own.  They would also have to sign some piece of legal paper saying that they would not sell these rubs for profit OR give them to any of their family, friends and neighbors...as that would detract from sales?
> 
> having a little more insight here than some of you regarding this situation...what kind of price are you thinking about in terms of a group buy...there might be a large discrepancy in amounts!



1st off I'm in!  Greg it could be somethin like this:
1 recipe= $25  or 1 =$50 
2recipes=$50  or 2 = $75
3 repies= $75  or 3 =$100

I think you should set up a poll thread & see if we have enough members that want in on the deal to mke it worthwhile to Larry[/quote:mvhy7esh]

Your Tonkas...are cheap.


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 7, 2009)

Helen_Paradise said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":en3jkr71][quote="Greg Rempe":en3jkr71]Just to make sure we are on the same page here.  Is this group purchase thing in terms of:
> 
> - a website would be set up where individuals could purchase the recipes at a determined price and then use on their own.  They would also have to sign some piece of legal paper saying that they would not sell these rubs for profit OR give them to any of their family, friends and neighbors...as that would detract from sales?
> 
> having a little more insight here than some of you regarding this situation...what kind of price are you thinking about in terms of a group buy...there might be a large discrepancy in amounts!



1st off I'm in!  Greg it could be somethin like this:
1 recipe= $25  or 1 =$50 
2recipes=$50  or 2 = $75
3 repies= $75  or 3 =$100

I think you should set up a poll thread & see if we have enough members that want in on the deal to mke it worthwhile to Larry[/quote:en3jkr71]

Your Tonkas...are cheap. [/quote:en3jkr71]

Notice I said It "Could Be" something like this.
If 50 folks are in for all 3 @ $100 = $5000


----------



## Helen_Paradise (Mar 7, 2009)

Let's hypo add in legal fees and other crap too....I think that would kill it.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 7, 2009)

Here's a good idea...I am going to start a poll to gauge if this is something that is even doable!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Mar 7, 2009)

A poll won't tell you much unless hitting yes takes you to Larry's PayPal account.


----------



## Bruce B (Mar 7, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Uncle Bubba":386j38gn]I would be in for a group purchase.  Larry, I hope you really consider this.  I think it would be a real tribute to keep those recipe "at home".  This could actually bring a pretty nice windfall for you.  Do it via Pay pal and have Griff set something up online that we have to agree to.



I don't understand what's being discussed.  If this is something that will benefit my customers, can someone explain this in the most elementary terms possible, because I'm slow...

Couldn't a rub company or even an individual legally add one ingredient to make it 'Their Brand' and sell it?[/quote:386j38gn]

I'm not an attorney, but I would think they could Larry. Ask DrBBQ about the 1/32 tsp of whatever spice fiasco...he'll know what you mean.


----------



## Smokin' U (Mar 7, 2009)

Greg, you should buy it.  Market it as the official rub of BBQ Central and keep expanding your empire.

Sorry to hear the news Larry!  I really liked your product.


----------



## DaleP (Mar 7, 2009)

I love WRB. I want to be in the club too!
Sorry to hear this Larry. I only have 2 bottles left.


----------



## dollarbill (Mar 7, 2009)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3tqw7pxc][quote="Uncle Bubba":3tqw7pxc]I would be in for a group purchase.  Larry, I hope you really consider this.  I think it would be a real tribute to keep those recipe "at home".  This could actually bring a pretty nice windfall for you.  Do it via Pay pal and have Griff set something up online that we have to agree to.



I don't understand what's being discussed.  If this is something that will benefit my customers, can someone explain this in the most elementary terms possible, because I'm slow...

Couldn't a rub company or even an individual legally add one ingredient to make it 'Their Brand' and sell it?[/quote:3tqw7pxc]

I'm not an attorney, but I would think they could Larry. Ask DrBBQ about the 1/32 tsp of whatever spice fiasco...he'll know what you mean.[/quote:3tqw7pxc]

I didnt even think of that! But I agree 100%. Thats all they would have to do.......unless it was in the contract.


----------



## Rag1 (Mar 7, 2009)

What's Wolfe Rub ??
Just screwing with ya. Obama will buy it...he's buying everything else.
New job with bigger bucks? Moving up?
Way to go dude.
Did you check with Meadow Creek who have a line of their own? Dizzy Pig?


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear it Larry. It is good stuff. You gotta take care of the family though. Good luck buddy. Woody

ps. maybe you could ultimately offer "limited runs" to forum members here, and make a little jack on the side? jusy a thought!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Mar 8, 2009)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Sorry to hear it Larry. It is good stuff. You gotta take care of the family though. Good luck buddy. Woody
> 
> ps. maybe you could ultimately offer "limited runs" to forum members here, and make a little jack on the side? jusy a thought!



I'll buy a case at double price


----------



## Captain Morgan (Mar 8, 2009)

if no one individual steps up, Woodman's idea might just be
the way to go.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Mar 8, 2009)

What's the offered price to buy it lock, stock and barrell?  Just think it would be logical place to start.


----------



## JWJR40 (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to hear that, Larry.  Patty wants to know where she can go for her fix, now that she is hooked on it.    

One question, do you have any left?


----------



## SmokinGuitarPlayer (Mar 25, 2009)

*Larry wolfe rubs*

If anyone can let Larry wolfe know that I have been trying to contact him,  I would like to talk to him about his recipes /etc. Please ask him to contact me via my website contact page.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Mar 26, 2009)

I emailed him your address, Fred.


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Mar 29, 2009)

Is there still some rub available to buy.....


----------



## SmokinGuitarPlayer (Mar 30, 2009)

*WOLFE RUBS*

As of now there is nothing left. Should any come available, we will post here.


----------



## Woodman1 (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: WOLFE RUBS*



			
				SmokinGuitarPlayer said:
			
		

> As of now there is nothing left. Should any come available, we will post here.



Dude!!!! A Rickenbacker dealer???????? I just bought that same 4003 MG you have on your site!!!I have 5 ricks!!! I am also "Woodman" on their Mfr. forum. Welcome to this group Smokin! Woodman


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: WOLFE RUBS*



			
				Woodman said:
			
		

> SmokinGuitarPlayer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow man. You guys could like get together like and jam.  How cool like would that be?  Woodman has his own brand now called lickhisbacker.  Yeah, Woodman sure likes those"jam" sessions.   

Smokin...not directed at you.


----------



## Cookerme (Mar 30, 2009)

Uncle Bubba, like thinks he's in the Blue room dudes,like someone let him know already in a PM.
I can play a cello,without a stick man it's a bass, also a  violin really badly,so if we like get together we can be gnarly awesome.


----------



## Unity (Mar 30, 2009)

Did I accidentally tune in to Beavis and Butthead? :?:

--John


----------



## Cookerme (Mar 30, 2009)

Turn on,tune in,drop yourself off a bridge man..think that's how the saying went?..ain't old enough. :roll:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Mar 30, 2009)

Unity said:
			
		

> Did I accidentally tune in to Beavis and Butthead? :?:
> 
> --John


Yup! 




 

Pigs


----------



## Cookerme (Mar 30, 2009)

Hey!!!  Wher'd you find them photos of our prime minister and premier.


----------



## Puff1 (Mar 30, 2009)

BBQmmm said:
			
		

> Uncle Bubba, like thinks he's in the Blue room dudes,like someone let him know already in a PM.
> I can play a cello,without a stick man it's a bass, also a  violin really badly,so if we like get together we can be gnarly awesome.


You have truly lost your mind......haven't ya'?


----------



## Cookerme (Mar 30, 2009)

What's your point?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Mar 31, 2009)




----------



## Dan - 3EyzBBQ (Mar 31, 2009)

Larry-

Email sent. If you don't get it email me at Dan at 3eyzbbq dot com please. I have some ideas.....


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm still hoping to get a few jars of the rub..........


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2009)

Big Bears BBQ said:
			
		

> I'm still hoping to get a few jars of the rub..........



Well I've been hearing that alot lately.................


----------



## Big Bears BBQ (Apr 4, 2009)

If someone was to make up a batch it wouldn't take long for a sell out...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 4, 2009)

Big Bears BBQ said:
			
		

> If someone was to make up a batch it wouldn't take long for a sell out...



Yeah no kidding, I wish they'd hurry up, I don't have much left........


----------



## dollarbill (Apr 4, 2009)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Big Bears BBQ":18c4j7ye]If someone was to make up a batch it wouldn't take long for a sell out...



Yeah no kidding, I wish they'd hurry up, I don't have much left........[/quote:18c4j7ye]

Ya, you cant count me in for a few bottles.


----------



## cflatt (Apr 6, 2009)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ya, you cant count me in for a few bottles.   [/quote:ri1cxbw7]

You could count me in for more than a few


----------



## squint (Apr 7, 2009)

*wolfe rub*

Yeah, I think the Flatt family might be down for a truckload....
I would definitely take a large handful of bottles...


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: wolfe rub*



			
				squint said:
			
		

> Yeah, I think the Flatt family might be down for a truckload....
> I would definitely take a large handful of bottles...



Click *HERE*and you can have all the Wolfe Rub you ever need!!!


----------



## BMChevyGrl (Apr 11, 2009)

Obviously I've missed most of this conversation... Sorry to hear about all this, Larry. If I were you, I would not sell the rights to your recipies in their entirety. I would only sell the right to manufacture and sell them for a certain period of time, and you would receive royalties on the sales. You would still maintain a certain amount of rights. Have faith, whatever happens is God's will.


----------



## DaleP (Apr 13, 2009)

We sent some $ this morning.


----------

